# Egg wagon



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Caught a fair sized egg wagon today
Dragged her up 5 foot onto the bank got the closest piece of wood I could find wacked her over the head about 4 times, ripped out the gills and fished for another hour or so. Lost 1 other fish. Was slow, still stained, tomorrow conditions will be better. 
About to try the meat with some Chipotle pepper marinade


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

nice eggs , now your ready for season. good job on the bonking, lol a sock with a rock works also.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks, There weren't any boulders around.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Was running low on my supply from last year, tossed some nice females back already this year waiting for one that was a FATTY


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Which trib if you dont mind saying? Heading out tomorrow and am worried about turbidity. Thanks.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Small unstocked tributary


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

I figured. They clear faster. Thanks


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

You did WHAT?!?


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey man I’m all about getting some eggs, but be careful with sharing how you retrieved the eggs. That fish is still an animal. I know you did it humanely, but I don’t think sharing how you went about it is necessary. I don’t know, I feel like “caught a nice hen and got the eggs. Awesome” would have been just as effective.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Bonked it and bled it


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

A lot more humane than dragging it around on a stringer all day


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

He ended up eating it. I don't see a problem.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

The marinade was left over from some chicken breast. it seemed kinda hot/spicy on the fish. Not bad though!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

my limit is 2, I could see a problem if I had a picture of 4 fish stacked in my trunk, if your feelings are easily hurt might try staying off the Internet


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I have never had salmon roe. Do you just eat it raw or is there some preparation? More curious about this than anything. I tend to like things cooked although I have had some pretty crazy sushi before.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm gonna start popping them with a .22 rifle on the river and see the looks I get.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't know I ate the fish not the skein. I'e heard the eggs have Omegas and are rich in nutrients but I use them for bait


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

I


steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Thanks, There weren't any boulders around.


i like to use a pitching wedge. Bonks them good


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

No way I'm ever using eggs for bait anymore. It gets made into caviar now.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## thenugeroolz (Apr 8, 2009)

Bluegillin' said:


> I have never had salmon roe. Do you just eat it raw or is there some preparation? More curious about this than anything. I tend to like things cooked although I have had some pretty crazy sushi before.


It's caviar for all intents and purposes. Raw is the only way. And with some good crackers.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

To me that’s just disgusting but to each his own.


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess I'll be crying myself to sleep the rest of steelhead season, of course after I file all the barbs off the rest of my hooks


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Some swiss army knives come equipped with a built in hammer. Convenient for bonking and ripping the gills all in one tool! Also can fold into a pliers for easy removal of hooks and the wire cutter can easily clip line


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

man this is some funny stuff here. ya hafta scramble them in with onions, potatoes, egg, bacon, ect


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

creekcrawler said:


> No way I'm ever using eggs for bait anymore. It gets made into caviar now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



It is a dilemma...the best tasting part of the fish happens to be the best bait to catch them.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

***reaches for the popcorn***


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

**Eats the caviar**

**Baits hook with s____p**


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

People, and the internet are ignorant....how did this turn into eating caviar?...your in the steelhead forum....apparently you don't know anything about steelies or this time of year....smh...fish on my brothas...and bonk away


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The caviar was brought up because you can use steelhead eggs to make caviar.
Some peoples bonk 'em. Some use eggs for bait. Some make caviar.
I know a little about steelies, and it's "you're" not "your".
Oh, and I don't call people on this website ignorant.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

devildave said:


> People, and the internet are ignorant....how did this turn into eating caviar?...your in the steelhead forum....apparently you don't know anything about steelies or this time of year....smh...fish on my brothas...and bonk away


Chill there, Dave. People come to this forum to learn about fishing. The dude didn’t know people use eggs for bait....so what. Ignorant posts like YOUR’S will really turn people off from future contribution


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I apologize to all for being ignorant myself...had a bad few days and a few to many beers..and posted anyways...so to all


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

All good. This is the steelhead section, it'll get much worse throughout the season, lol.
And, hey, I bonk 'em too (unless they're in the Hoga, there's reproduction going on there ).


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> All good. This is the steelhead section, it'll get much worse throughout the season, lol.
> And, hey, I bonk 'em too (unless they're in the Hoga, there's reproduction going on there ).


That’s funny there now.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not all bad, I've seen guys in the Spring drag them up onto the rocks/gravel, "milk" the hens, then KICK them ten feet back into the stream! Shouldn't hurt them "too much"!


----------

